# Mt. Vernon Quadrafire - Missed Ignition



## mmsafari@msn.com (Jan 5, 2009)

We have a 14 month old Mt. Vernon Quadrafire.  For the last few days we are getting the error message- Missed Ignition.  During the start up phase it drops pellets but it does not ignite.  Any suggestions?  Is there part of the cleaning process that we might be missing that could be causing a problem?  Just want to check all possiblities before attempting to replace ignitor.


----------



## humpin iron (Jan 5, 2009)

ck the ign, just let it cycle and see if element gets hot.  There were some probs with those ign systems, at 14 months your right on the line of could or could not still have faulty design.  Easy fix if its not right


----------



## mmsafari@msn.com (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, where is the element that heats up located?  The manual that I received with the stove is not that informative, is it in the bottom of the firepot? Thanks....


----------



## humpin iron (Jan 5, 2009)

pull the ash pan and it will be right in front of the pot, looks like an elec element from a kitchen stove.  Be careful gets red hot when working


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Jan 5, 2009)

You should be able to see it glow during startup with the door closed.  Look along the bottom of the glass window.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 5, 2009)

If the ignitor is glowing then also check the front of the firepot at the bottom. There is a slot right in front of the ignitor, if that's plugged up the air/heat cannot flow through and ignite the pellets.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 20, 2009)

Got a missed ignition error signal two days ago and would not fire up.

Just replaced the element on my own (dealer suggested it was easy self service job.) Took about 15 minutes to replace the unit.  Luckily the thumb screw wasn't factory tight as it had been replaced during initial install 2 years ago.

No tools required although I did use a mirror to see where the wires were routed.  The key is hook the two wires up so they clear the actuator for the self cleaning mechanism.

Mine runs 24/7 from mid Oct thru mid April and I got two seasons out of it.  Dealer confirmed that this is normal life expectancy.

I'd love to find an independent supply for these heating elements. Dealer cost is $80.00 . Looks to me like it could be had for a lot less if you knew the exact part number to buy.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 20, 2009)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/41671/
heres some info about ignitors


----------

